# Ogeechee Creek/River boat build



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157642953098104/


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks, most people have never seen one of these boats . They were poplar along the Ogeechee river and creeks in the 20's to 70's and have all but disappeared. Great paddling and fishing boat for small rivers, creeks & swamps


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Great looking little boat. I've seen some boats here in Louisiana that share a lot of the same shape. Like a squared off pirouge with a little more beam. It looks like a fun boat to fish and paddle!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

beautiful wood work.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Reminds me of a couple other fishing punts that other members have built on here. Looks great.


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

They are interesting little boats, we thought they were all built by one builders in the 50's to 70's but after building a few over the last few years I have found there were more builders of these boats than stumps in the river....


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Boat #2


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

River Boat #1


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh man! A while ago I started a thread about these boats. The boat picture I linked too...I think was one of yours! WOW! I really like those boats. Such sweet boats from a conceptual standpoint. Narrow at the rear for a guide and his paddle. Wider up front for a flyfisherman/ client. Does it really "feel" more stable at the front?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Surprised to see it's all dimensional lumber instead of plywood.


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

They paddle great, similar to a kayak or a pirogue, turn on a dime and are stable. The design has been around for a 100 years or so, it just not well known and they always have been somewhat of a mystery as far as their builders and design. Our family have been using them since 1925.

There are several variations of the boat, some are plywood others are planks. I prefer the planks but plan to try a few out of plywood when I have time to figure out the bracing for the plywood. I hope to have a few more cypress ones later in the summer...plan to paddle one across the Okefonokee swamp later in the summer


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/iGqpjg

a few of my  pirogues


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Started a new Ogeechee boat this morning


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome work!!!! I love that you're keeping the local styles and traditions alive.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet! You do some truly incredible work!

Here's an off-the cuff question. Have you ever thought about doing one of these in Stitch & glue?


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Making a little progress on #3, changing the front seat live well configuration on this one going to use the (Jenkins, Bishop ) lay out on this one


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

I have always wanted to try a stitch and glue, just lack the experience to try one....


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Don't be nervous. Epoxy is simple to work with. Measure the parts accurately, mix thoroughly, use it quickly and keep it warm and dry while it cures. There is a technique to it, but you'll learn quick. Much like frosting a cake, the faster and less you handle it, the better you results will be, but you'll make an ugly fillet or two figuring out how to do that. Definitely work out your skills on a ply version first. Grinding the petrified gorilla snot fillets that result from your initial efforts is best done with power tools like side grinders and belt sanders that should not be near pretty wood. 

Nate


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Biggest mistake I see people doing with epoxy is trying to use a paint brush with it! Once you figure out how to push it around with a squeegee you almost start to look down on the use of a brush! Like Nate said though....you'll catch on! I figure a S&G version of the boat, especially if you make the plans available, would help to preserve the design be allowing more people to build them. It's such a great concept.


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Center section and live well knocked out today...on to the ribs...


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Making a little progress, hope to start on the bottom in a day or two


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

It's hard to beat a natural finished wood boat,  mother nature has done all the work for you


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Ogeechee Creek/River boat build She floats*


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

gorgeous boat dude.


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks...
Made a youtube build video....

http://youtu.be/mXknj4y2YrY


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Switched it up a little and banged out a few Jon Boats this week


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

out for a paddle







https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3864/15200606456_06d8e048fe_z.jpg[/img]


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ugg! Some of your picture links died! The video is awesome though. Nice workshop too! IS that a pirogue on the wall? looks sweet!!!


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

Do you have plans for the little Jon? I'd like to build something similar out of cypress. There's a mill close by that has great cypress.


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks, not sure what is going on with the link...yeah that's a pirogue on the wall....my first boat from many years ago


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Which one the cypress one or the pine boats?


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

> Which one the cypress one or the pine boats?


I guess it may be the pine ones. There's two in the pics a few posts above. Squared on both ends.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

What more can you say when you look at these boats, but beautiful. Works of art.


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry for the delay getting back to you on the plans, I don't have set for either, I took a few angles off a fisher marine boat for the john boats and did the rest by eye..


----------

